# Help! Wildly thrashing/kicking 3 year old!



## NoraB (Dec 10, 2002)

My 3 year old DD sometimes kicks violently and thrashes wildly in bed. She cosleeps w/ us (DH, me, DS and the cat). It doesn't happen every night, but it really upsets DH. He'll get out of bed and go sleep in the office or livingroom.







He's starting to really want her out of our bed. I can't put her on the other side of me b/c I'm afraid she'll kick DS. It seems like she's having bad dreams when she starts thrashing/kicking and it's difficult to wake her. It seems like it happens more frequently during times of stress and illness.

Please help! Is there anything I can do to help her w/ the kicking/thrashing? Any advice? She's not ready to leave our bed just yet.

TIA!


----------



## Fay (Sep 21, 2005)

Is she going to bed on a full stomach? Does she poop in the morning or in the evening? If she poops just before bedtime, she may rest more comfortably...and an empty bladder can make a big difference in the kicking, too. "Restless legs" can be helped by certain mineral supplements (zinc + potassium + magnesium + calcium), if you're comfortable giving supplements to a 3 year old (you could also just give her half a banana and a cup of orange juice fortified with zinc for the same effect). The one thing that helped my DS sleep more peacefully (he was a big time kicker/thrasher/night-waker until quite recently) was a teaspoon of flax meal mixed into applesauce at lunchtime. Flax helps the bowels move along, and has some mild anti-inflammatory properties. Sweet dreams!


----------



## NoraB (Dec 10, 2002)

Thank you so much for the advice! She does poop in the am and not everyday. I've been giving her a multi-vit supplement b/c she has suddenly become a picky eater (after being a very adventurous and healthy eater her whole life *grr*). I'll try adding the banana, oj, and flax. Thanks again!


----------



## Strong Mama (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi is your child having any sugar at all after 5pm? My son was a wild thrasher/kicker/sleeptalker who kept me up all night. I didnt know it, but it was sugar related! He was drinking some apple juice before bed, which yeah, doesnt have alot of sugar but enough for him..he is very sensitive to sugar in all forms. I cut out all sugar after 5pm and he slept like a log. Just a thought!btw..my son still occasionally co sleeps and he is 12 years old now..and ummm if he has snuck some candy before bed, we are black and blue by the end of the night!LOL


----------



## NoraB (Dec 10, 2002)

I hadn't thought of a sugar connection. I'll have to keep a log and check it out. Meanwhile, I'll be more dilligent about the sugar in her diet, esp in the few hours before bedtime. Thanks!


----------

